

I Deleted My Entire iTunes Library and You Can Too - jakewalker
https://medium.com/@senatorjohn/i-deleted-my-entire-itunes-library-and-you-can-too-d4dc586c39dc

======
reiichiroh
uh. the hysteria over Apple "adding DRM to your music" is unfounded. it adds
it if you "upload" that music up to their Apple Music cloud for streaming.

iTunes Match matched tracks still have no DRM.

------
darreld
I'll check it out. I switched to Mac/iTunes at the same time as the author and
I lost interest in iTunes at the time they introduced iTunes Match. Also I now
use an Android phone so I had to figure that bit out already. I have a large
music collection that I rsync'd to linux and I have a copy in windows.
Foobar2000 and Clementine are more enjoyable for me as players. I buy all of
my digital music from Amazon or eMusic so that's not an issue.

I'll give Swinsian a try; it seems like a good replacement.

~~~
toufka
If you're looking for a networked library, Subsonic [1] is a bit more
complicated, and a bit uglier, but has the amazing feature of being able to
play your music from anywhere, any device, by anyone you allow.

[1]
[http://www.subsonic.org/pages/index.jsp](http://www.subsonic.org/pages/index.jsp)

------
kevin_b_er
How is the Apple Music DRMing of your own music not randomware?

"We encrypted your files. We won't ever give your real files back. Pay us or
you can't use them anymore."

------
jrcii
I replaced iTunes with a CLI program called cmus
[https://cmus.github.io/](https://cmus.github.io/)

------
chiph
Looks like a good replacement for iTunes, if all you need/want is library
management. Only catch for me is that it doesn't rip from CD.

~~~
adrusi
If you want to rip from cd there are better options than what's built into
iTunes (with better error correction, metadata fetching, and such). It's not
actually any more complicated, involving just opening Maxx and letting opening
the files it rips in your media player.

